# Remedio's Story



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought it would be interesting to log my feelings on the new little one I brought home this past Monday. I told myself I wouldn't get another Betta for at least a year, but when I saw a little true red VT with obvious signs of swim bladder disease struggling to swim @ the pet store close to my work, I changed my mind. 

This is Remedio's story.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Homecoming (12-12-11)*

I had an extra long lunch this day, and somehow managed to find my way into the local pet store closest to my work. While there, I couldn't resist looking at the Betta's. As I was glacing, I noticed some movement on one of the top shelves. There, in a cup labeled "Male VT" was a little red guy struggling to swim on his side, it was quite apparent that he had Swim Bladder disease; not only that, but what fins he hadn't lost to Fin Rot were ragged. I cringed at first, and then my heart started "bleeding" (so they say) when I saw the look on his face as he was trying to swim. I had to go back to work, but he occupied my thoughts for the next four hours I had remaining at work, I knew what I had to do. 

I wasn't sure he would survive the night; but I figured I would take him home and, at least, give him a few moments of rest in his final hours. I went to Walgreens, bought some epsom salt, and then went back to the pet store. When I got there, I carried up the smallest critter keeper I could find, a net and thermometer to the register and went back to get the little guy and pay. I first carried out my supplies and grabbed a sweater I had laying around in the back seat of my car. I wrapped his cup in it, carried him to my car and made the 30 minute trek home. I was sure if the stress of being transported didn't kill him, that the hike up the two flights of stairs to my apartment would. 

I kept him wrapped in a sweater the whole time, until I made it into my apartment. I placed his cup on my dryer and slowly raised my sweater, expecting to reveal a dead fish. However, he was still alive, and struggling to swim! I got up and immediately started acclimating him to a stress coat/ epsom salt mixture. He seemed to perk up immediately, but I still wasn't getting my hopes up. 

After acclimating in and putting him in the small critter keeper I had bought, I wrapped the tank in a towel, to keep him warm, and tried to go to sleep. 

I didn't sleep well at all that night, opening up the towel in the morning was almost the equivalent of opening a present on Christmas. 

I was delighted to see a fish, very curiously peering at me from the top of the critter keeper that morning. He still had a slight "bob" to his swim, but he was swimming and no longer wasting energy struggling.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to heart more about Remedio. I hope he's getting along ok.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Day 1: 12-13-11*

Excited by his progess, I go to Petsmart after work to look at larger tanks for him.

The lady who is usually there when I come recognized me, and noticing the tank and heater in my hands, asked if I had gotten another one. I replied "Yes" and told her about him. _"What, did you feel sorry for him?_ was her only reply. She tried to convince me that he had a bacterial infection, and tried to recommend BettaFix to me. I shot her down, repeating my question about the heater I had in my hand. 

I left frustrated, and anxious to get home and see if he was still doing well. After my whole encounter with the Petsmart lady, I decided to take some pictures and post them on bettafish.com, to make sure I wasn't missing anything I should be treating him for. I got a lot of lovely replies, validating my instincts. 

I did a 100% water change with stress coat and 1 tsp epsom on this day, even though he still wasn't bloated, to be on the safe side.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you so much! He sure is! He's been with me 3 days now. I plan on getting all my posting caught up before bed.. 



dramaqueen said:


> I can't wait to heart more about Remedio. I hope he's getting along ok.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Day 2: 12-14-11*

Waking up to find Remedio stronger than ever! I was delighted by this, and figured it was time to move him out of the laundry room, and into the dining room. I thought a little stimulation would do him good. 

After work I went back to petsmart and bought a 1 gallon tank and a 25 watt Top Fin water heater. 

I was so excited to see that Remedio had blown a few bubbles in his hospital tank in my absence. 

I set up the 1 gallon tank with regular tap water and the heater. Planning to test out how well it warmed the water and make sure the water placed in it didn't smell terribly of leeched rubbed after a night of working. I figured the poor dear deserved it, after all he had been through. 

I did another water change, but this time with just plain stress coat as an additive. I felt the epsom wasn't needed, since he wasn't bloated anymore. I made plans to feed him his first meal the next morning.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Day 3: 12-15-11 (A day of milestones)*

I had planned to feed Remedio his first meal this morning. 

Using New Life spectrum pellets, I placed three in the palm of my hand, dipped my finger into his tank water and attached one to my finger, (The same thing I do for Bowie). He was still too unsure of me to eat right from my finger, so I shook it off. Two of the three pellets floated, and the other one started to sink, but he raced to catch it, hungry boy didn't miss a bite! After his first meal he did a little "S" dance, so cute! 


I figured I would leave the new tank with the heater set up while I was at work and check it when I got back from work again, to be safe.

When I got home, I took a picture, to mark his progress. I notice the area at the bottom of his anal fin, that was black when I first brought him home has cleared up nicely. 

I poured some of the water out of the new tank I wanted to put him in tonight. But, after both myself and brother detected a rubbery smell to the water, I'm not going to risk taking him out of the critter keeper tonight. Going to continue covering his tank with a towel at night, to keep in warmth, until I figure out what to do about the heater situation. I'm also going to buy a plant to make his little home a tad bit more comfortable when I go and raise heck at petsmart about the heater tomorrow. 

He had another three pellet meal this evening, since he hadn't bloated from his meal this morning. Gobbled up those pellets mightly fast, in the same way he did this morning. 

Using only stress coat with his water change tonight, getting optimistic that his fin rot will clear up on it's own, with clean water now. I figure I'll decide if I want to use AQ Salt on Sunday. 

Concerns: He still hasn't pooped, since his homecoming I'm hoping his meals today will help with that.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope the fix that heater. Also nice to see that he has been improving on his conditions. I hope he enjoys that 1 gallon!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

You go Remedio!!

I had one fish like that and had an empty tank at the time so decided to try to give him a shot at recovery. He was so ragged I called him Brillo. He turned out to be one of the most gorgeous fish I owned.

I have a feeling that Remedio will have the same outcome with all of that TLC you're giving him. Good luck.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks so much, kfryman! 

I returned the heater and purchased another one online, which should be here tomorrow.  

And I'm sure he'll enjoy the extra room. I haven't put him in there yet, since I still don't have a heater, and think it would be unfair to give him all that room just to take it away when I need to test the heater to see how it'll work in that size tank. 

It's not a permanent home, but it'll do until he's out of the woods with the fin rot. 



kfryman said:


> I hope the fix that heater. Also nice to see that he has been improving on his conditions. I hope he enjoys that 1 gallon!


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you, Romad!

I'm so glad to hear Brillo had someone like you to take care of him. I'm sure Remedio's fins are going to be beautiful when they grow back, his color seems to only be getting a more beautiful, pronounced red by the day. 



Romad said:


> You go Remedio!!
> 
> I had one fish like that and had an empty tank at the time so decided to try to give him a shot at recovery. He was so ragged I called him Brillo. He turned out to be one of the most gorgeous fish I owned.
> 
> I have a feeling that Remedio will have the same outcome with all of that TLC you're giving him. Good luck.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Day 4: 12-16-11*

Ladies and gentlemen, we have poop!

It's almost like Remedio read my "concerns" blurb from yesterday's update. I woke up to find poop and then saw a bit more when I arrived home from work. There was also an attempt at a tiny bubble nest when I came home as well. 

I returned the malfunctioning heater this evening, and got the elite submersible

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...X8QG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1324095221&sr=8-2

since I had heard good things about it; It should be here tomorrow. I'm going to immediately test it out in the 1.75 gallon I purchased today, and Remedio should have his new temp home ready by Sunday morning. 

I did a 100% water change today, with stress coat as an additive. Remedio also had two three pellet meals today. Boy has a voracious appetite, which may or may not have contributed to his swim bladder trouble in the first place. I'll be having none of that! Though, I do believe I'll sneak in an extra pellet with his breakfast tomorrow morning. I do want to work him up to eating the same amount as Bowie, and am trying to do that slowly. Seeing as how he hadn't pooped until I started feeding him, I'm not sure when his last meal was before he was in my care, don't want to stress his system too much. However, maybe I'm being a bit too cautious?

Anyways, I believe I've covered everything exciting that happened in the world of Remedio, today. So, I'm off to go to bed and sleep for many hours, it's been quite a week and I, personally, am so glad the weekend is here.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad he finally pooped. lol


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL! Thanks! I know it might seem a little silly. But even though he's been acting fine, it still kind of eases my mind that everything is functioning normally and I can see there's nothing in it that would indicate anything wrong going on internally with him.  



dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad he finally pooped. lol


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Day 5: 12-17-11*

New fin growth is really neat to see. 

I first saw real evidence of it after my posting yesterday, while I was getting him to follow my finger. His anal and caudal fins have real evidence of regrowth, so exciting!

The elite submersible heater came in the mail today. I've had it in Remedio's new tank, filled with tap water, to test it out. So far, it's been working (according to the digital thermometer I purchased) It's been steady at 79 degrees. I'm going to see how it works this evening, and see what temperature I wake up to in the morning before I put Remedio in. I also want to make sure the water currently in the tank passes my "smell test" 

Having the day off has been great. I really got a chance to observe and kind of play with Remedio for the first time since I brought him home. He's been really active today, but I think he kind of poops himself out, because every once and awhile I'll take a look at him and he'll be resting at the bottom of his tank. His upgraded tank with the heater and everything in it is on a small table next to his hospital tank, he's been looking at it excitedly all day; I feel like a terrible tease, but he should be in there by tomorrow evening. He's also figuring out that my finger ='s food time. He's starting to get closer to me when I feed him, still every cautiously though. I'm also really impressed with the little "mini" bubble nests he's been building. He's built at least three in the five days. 

I kind of had a moment today. Preparing a more comfortable temporary home for him, and really looking at him had me concerned about his fin rot. I didn't want to put him in this larger tank, if I would have start up AQ salt treatments, and freaked out a bit. But, his fins have been growing back, and he certainly hasn't gotten any worse since his homecoming, and I plan to keep taking daily pictures and keep a hawk eye on his progression, so if it gets any worse, I'm confident I'll notice it. 

I do believe I'm going to just go on ahead and put him in the larger tank tomorrow evening; and then maybe switch to doing water changes every other day, and see how he does on that. 

He did get a four pellet breakfast this morning and a three pellet dinner today. 100% water change with just stress coat added. 

Can't wait to post pictures of him in his new home tomorrow!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Keeping him in clean water is definitely helping him. I think he'll be fine.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks so much, DQ! I do agree, the fresh water is helping him greatly. I sure do hope he'll be fine, though all signs at this point, say that he will.  



dramaqueen said:


> Keeping him in clean water is definitely helping him. I think he'll be fine.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Day 7: 12-19-11*

Remedio is officially out of his hospital tank!

I put him in the new 1.75 bowl last night. I decided to leave his ornamental silk plant and little house in there to start off with. However, with his evening feeding; I began to realize keeping the bowl clean with the house would be a bit of a challenge. 

The new heater does work; however, figuring out the correct place on the dial to put it has been a pain. I followed the instructions, but turned the temp control dial up, to get it closer to 80 degrees.; However, I wound up waking up to an 84 degree tank yesterday morning. (This was before I had put Remedio in the new tank). That whole thing kind of freaked me out, so I turned the dial down. This morning, I woke up to a colder than expected tank, and a 70 degree apartment. (Figures we had another cold front). I managed to get things worked out, though. 

He really seems to enjoy his new home, though. He's been swimming around like mad and exploring everything. 

This evening I did another 100% water change. Remedio ate well, (as per usual), and all seems well. I moved him to a more sable location on a shelf. It's not a permanent place for him, but I figure I'll be able to find an appropriate table to put the bowl he's in after Christmas. I'm going to be looking for one that would also be large enough to house a 5 gallon tank, which I aim to have him in once he's out of the woods with the fin rot. 

I really have to look into nice and slow filters before I purchase another tank, though. The top fin aquarium I have Bowie in; has a light that's inappropriate (caused major algae problems) And has a filter that's way too powerful for a Betta. I'd prefer to have something with an outflow I don't have to baffle and with an intake I don't have to worry about damaging fins. Should probably start doing research, like........NOW! But first, I should probably work on finding a better table or case to put Remedio's new home on. 

Starting tomorrow, I'm switching to every other day water changes. It's been exactly a week since Remedio's homecoming. I really can't believe he's the same little one I brought home a week ago pale, and swimming on his side with fin rot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's responding to all the TLC he's been getting. He's a lucky little guy.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks so much, DQ! I'm the one who feels lucky to have taken him home. I took some pictures today, and can't wait to post them a bit later; So pleased with his progres. 



dramaqueen said:


> He's responding to all the TLC he's been getting. He's a lucky little guy.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Day 8: 12-21-11*

Well, it's been over a week since Remedio's homecoming. 

I have been feeding him a 4 pellet meal in the morning and 3 pellet meal in the evening, for the past few days. I plan to work him up to two four pellet meals with his evening meal today.

Not liking how the original bowl I had bought was working, I went and exchanged it for 3 gallon kritter keeper. I set it up with the ornaments and heater I had in his bowl. He spent the night in there last night, and he hasn't seemed to simmer down from the excitement of having that much room since then. 

Updates here are going to become a little more sporadic. I'm going to be occupied with entertaining guests for the next few days, so I'm not sure how much free time I'll have on my hands. Plus, he's doing so well, there really hasn't been anything new, on a daily basis for some time now. P.S. The heater is working great, keeping his water at a constant 79 degrees. 

Here are some more recent photos of him. His color is AMAZING! I'm really excited to see how his fins develop.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty! He reminds me of my little Rusty who died a couple of years ago.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Aw! Yes, he seems to becoming more and more handsome with each day. 



dramaqueen said:


> He's pretty! He reminds me of my little Rusty who died a couple of years ago.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*12-26-11: The first flare*

So, this morning, at around @8:45ish when I went to feed Remedio his breakfast, he flared at me! 

I always take a pinch of pellets, place them in the palm of one of my hands and then, with the other hand, dip my finger into the tank water to wet it to make it easier to stick a pellet to it. Well, when I stuck my finger in Remedio RACED over to me and flared as soon as I took my finger out, revealing no food had been left. 

Oh, silly, silly silly Remedio.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, how cute! I think he's got a cute personality.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

He does have quite the personality, I've taken to calling him my Piranha; lol. 



dramaqueen said:


> Aww, how cute! I think he's got a cute personality.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Picture Progress..*

Some picture spam 

Picture 1: 12-13-11~ The day after I brought him home 
Picture 2: 12-19-11
Picture 3: 1-1-12

Remedio's personality has come out in full force! He's been flaring at me always attacks his net whenever it makes an appearance, even if I'm just using it to pick up some sunken pellets. I've taken to calling him "My Piranha".


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I have to admit that this topic has made my day just that bit brighter! I'm so glad he's made wonderful progress and hope he continues to live happily and healthily.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love hearing updates about Remedio.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey, SpookyTooth! His silly personality makes my days brighter as well! It's kind of amazing how these little guys can touch ones heart in such a big way. 

Thanks so much for the well wishes. I'm doing all I can to make sure he continues to live happy and healthy, and he's responding better than I ever imagined; and that's all I ever wished for, when I was carrying his little cup out of that pet store, to bring him home. 



SpookyTooth said:


> I have to admit that this topic has made my day just that bit brighter! I'm so glad he's made wonderful progress and hope he continues to live happily and healthily.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

And I love giving them! He has so much spunk! 


dramaqueen said:


> I love hearing updates about Remedio.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's such a lucky fishy to have yiou.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

AWwwww...shucks! -blushes- 

Thank you, DQ!



dramaqueen said:


> He's such a lucky fishy to have yiou.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How is Remedio doing? You haven't posted for awhile.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Remedio is his usual spunky self! I'm going to go out and pick up some supplies and some moss balls for him and Bowie today. 

I've been horrible about posting, between Christmas, New Years and Bowie being sick. -sigh- 

I'll make an update within the next 24 hours. Trying to get a picture of the little one has been proving quite hard, he's decided he hates the camera; though it's always taken a few tries before I've even gotten a decent picture of him. 

Thanks for checking in, DQ! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, no problem. I'm glad he's doing well. I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Things have been a bit hectic, but I've been managing and feeling great, thank you. 



dramaqueen said:


> lol, no problem. I'm glad he's doing well. I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Day 27: 1-8-12*

Did I ever imagine I would be posting a "Day 27" update when I was carrying Remedio's wrapped-in-a-sweater cup to bring him home? I wasn't sure at all, but here I am.

Between the craziness of the holidays, having lots of visitors and my other Betta, Bowie, getting sick; it's been an intense couple of weeks. However, Remedio didn't seem to notice any of it. He seems content to just swim around his 3 gallon tank, going in his silk plant and little pagoda; and if anyone tries to disrupt him, they'd sure as heck better have something for him (preferably food).

Somewhere between the post I did before Christmas and Christmas day, I worked him up to two six pellet meals a day (NLS Betta formula). I also gave him his first bloodworm treat last week. 

I've been doing three water changes per week. 1-50% and 2-25%. It might seem a bit much, but I want to keep the water extra clean for his fin growth, I also haven't gotten around to getting a siphon yet, so I've wanted to make sure he has fresh water added on a regular basis. He seems to be taking to them well. I've been leaving him in his tank when doing them, to minimize stress. 

I bought 2 moss balls and a bundle of Anacharis yesterday. I have them both in QT right now, and am going to split them between my two boys once I'm sure they're safe.

And here are these weeks pictures!!

Picture 1: Taken 1-1-12
Picture 2: Taken 1-7-12

You can see that the growth on his caudal fin has slowed down a bit, growth seems to been mainly focused on his anal fin this week. I adore the second picture, because it's quite evident where the new fin growth is beginning to color up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

His color is so bright! He's looking great. You can use a turkey baster instead of a syphon to get the crud off the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't believe the difference in him! I just looked ast the beginning of this thread at the first pics you took of him and his color has brightened up so much and he's not clamped up.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

I really can't believe the difference either! It hasn't even been exactly a month yet. I haven't even had to use anything but epsom salt and stress coat since I've brought him home, and I stopped the epsom on the second day. 



dramaqueen said:


> I can't believe the difference in him! I just looked ast the beginning of this thread at the first pics you took of him and his color has brightened up so much and he's not clamped up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's all the TLC you're giving him. Maybe they can't tell us they're happy but they can show us.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

I have to agree, the only way they can tell us they're happy, is to show us. And from what I've seen, he's a happy little fellow. 



dramaqueen said:


> It's all the TLC you're giving him. Maybe they can't tell us they're happy but they can show us.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*1-18-12: Day 37*

On 1-12-12 Remedio Celebrated his 1 month homecoming with me. We actually celebrated the day before, with his bloodworm treat. ^_^

I had meant to get him some more presents, in the form of decorations for his tank, to keep him stimulated; and, possibly, get him some gravel. But, my other fish Bowie is still sick, and has been fighting off something, so most of my trips to the pet store have revolved around getting meds for him. :-(

I got a fantastic video of Remedio flaring the other day. He was being such a spunk, so I grabbed my phone to video him; but he's a smart one, and by the time I had grabbed my phone and got back to his tank, he had swam into his pagoda. I clicked record anyway, and just like that..... Flare! He sort of reminds me of a bird of paradise when he flares, so cute. 

I've changed my avatar to a picture of him I took last week. But, since it's been so long since I've posted, I have a ton of other pictures of him. (I might have neglected posting on here, but haven't been with taking pictures), lol.


Picture 1: Picture from 1-7-12
Picture 2: 1-18-12
Picture 3: 1-18-12
Picture 4: I believe this was taken on 1-10-12, close to the 1 month anniversary of his homecoming. I used this picture for a little FB shout out to him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, he is so cute! He's amazing!


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, DQ he really is amazing and cute!



dramaqueen said:


> Aww, he is so cute! He's amazing!


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Video of Remedio Flaring*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyGsL5KjuXE

Please, please please, excuse the state of the tank. This was on a WC day, and I hadn't gotten around to tidying up yet. I still plan on putting more decor, as well on some anacharis, (that is, if my black thumb doesn't get in the way).

He does remind me of a bird of paradise when he flares; does anyone else get the comparison?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have that same decoration. lol McGee loves it. Was it supposed to be a short video or is it my computer acting funny?


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

You and Remidio's story makes me want to rush to my nearest PetCo/PetsMart/Fin&Feather to go save a betta! I think I actually will thanks to you. But not right now. I just finished a big essay test for my public speaking class and my right hand hurts so much that I have to type this with only my left hand. LOL. It's times like these you wish you were ambidexterous. Well good luck with Remidio! He shows signs of being an even finer boy than he is right now after he finishes healing!


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Yikes! It was originally 30 something seconds. I was messing around on youtube and, I guess, somehow shortened it much more than I had intended. At least it captures the essence of his flaring? lol 

I'll be taking many more videos of him as time goes on. 
I'll have to see if I can revert it back to the original. 

And that is a GREAT decoration. Every once and awhile, I'll see him poking his head out of the top circle part. Glad to hear your McGee is a fan of his as well. 



dramaqueen said:


> I have that same decoration. lol McGee loves it. Was it supposed to be a short video or is it my computer acting funny?


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Awww.....

Thank you so much! I was a nervous wreck for about the first week; something about him made me get real attached, real fast. I really can't wait until he's fully healed, he's made so much progress, that it's hard to believe it's only been a little over a month and he could still improve a great deal. 

Be sure to let me know if you do decide to rescue one! And good for you, finishing an essay test! I remember those, lol., and the feeling of wanting to be ambidextrous after completing one of them. 



BettaMommy531rip said:


> You and Remidio's story makes me want to rush to my nearest PetCo/PetsMart/Fin&Feather to go save a betta! I think I actually will thanks to you. But not right now. I just finished a big essay test for my public speaking class and my right hand hurts so much that I have to type this with only my left hand. LOL. It's times like these you wish you were ambidexterous. Well good luck with Remidio! He shows signs of being an even finer boy than he is right now after he finishes healing!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Mardi! You've done such a great job w/ Remidio! My sister is actually abidexterous. She's not that good at writing w/ both hands but she can do just about everything else with both hands. LOL. 
Well now that you've got me hooked on VTs (the only betta I have currently is a VT girl) I want to grab a couple off aquabid and maybe 1-2 from PetCo/PetsMart as my little "savior" projects. Sort of like what you did w/ Remidio.  But first I have to sanitize my 2 old 1.5 gallons as "quarantine" (quarantine as in they can live there untill I can afford better accomodations for them {whoever they are} LOL)


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds like you've got a good plan in place there.

I wasn't looking for a savior project, but I just couldn't leave him. I feel really grateful to have had the opportunity to help him out. Wishing you much luck with your betta keeping adventures. 




BettaMommy531rip said:


> Thanks Mardi! You've done such a great job w/ Remidio! My sister is actually abidexterous. She's not that good at writing w/ both hands but she can do just about everything else with both hands. LOL.
> Well now that you've got me hooked on VTs (the only betta I have currently is a VT girl) I want to grab a couple off aquabid and maybe 1-2 from PetCo/PetsMart as my little "savior" projects. Sort of like what you did w/ Remidio.  But first I have to sanitize my 2 old 1.5 gallons as "quarantine" (quarantine as in they can live there untill I can afford better accomodations for them {whoever they are} LOL)


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*I'm just going to stop counting days now. ;-p*

Remedio is, well, Remedio. 

He still doesn't seem to grasp that his net could actually be used to catch him and take him out of his tank. Both his net and my fingers seem to be a combination of a toy and tasty foodstuff (which, depends on his mood). 

I finally got around to remodeling his tank, and adding some more stuff to it. Based on his temper, I decided to replace the pagoda with a skull cave. :twisted:. I also added a second plant, which I've already caught him sleeping on one of the leaves. I think i'm going to wait another month before putting gravel in. His fins still have a tad bit to go before they're fully grown back, and he poops A LOT, so having the bottom bare is quite practical for keeping it clean. 

I've also noticed that he's extremely sensitive to changes in his tank, more so than any other Betta I've ever had. A few weeks ago, I forgot to plug in his heater after a water change, left it overnight, and even though the temp hadn't dropped below three degrees of his norm, he was still clamped for a few days afterwards. I added the cave and new plan on Sunday night, and he clamped up for the first 48 hours after that as well. I'm thinking I'm going to invest in a 5 gallon bucket from a hardware store and start aging his water; even though water changes don't seem to stress him out, I still think it would be a lot easier on him. He also built a most impressive bubble nest earlier this week. -sniff- he's growing up. 

My Remedio, so biker tough with a sensitive side. lol 

Pictures!!!!! 

Photo 1: Picture from my last post (1-18-12)
Photo 2: Picture from yesterday (1-31-12), for comparison
Photo 3: Flaring!!!
Photo 4: His new tank setup.
Photo 5: Tough guy in his skull cave.
Photo 6: His most epic bubble nest yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That skull is cool! Holy mackerel, what a nice nest!!


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks! For some reason, I've always wanted to have a skull ornament for one of my tanks. Remedio's personality was just perfectly suited for it, and when I saw the cave @ walmart, I couldn't leave it. 

and I know! I can't believe how big that nest was. I was very impressed. 

:-D


dramaqueen said:


> That skull is cool! Holy mackerel, what a nice nest!!


----------



## sunrise2397 (Jul 19, 2011)

so ive read this whole thing, and all i have to say is that Remedio is so pretty! going on this site always makes me want more bettas, ahhh.... well i wish you the best of luck with Remedio and Bowie


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

So, while everyone else was watching the Super Bowl. I was watching the Puppy Bowl and cleaning out, my other fish, Bowie's tank. I'm sure I mentioned it in previous posts, but he's been having a rough go of it lately; he finally seems to be feeling better, and I decided to tackle cleaning out his tank, and remodeling everything today. 

While all of that was going on; Remedio was having a blast flaring and such. It was nice to be able to take a little break from cleaning, to watch cute puppies in the puppy bowl and see him so happy. 

Anyways........

He's a shot of him I took this evening, I'd like to call, All fluffed up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I watched the puppy bowl, too! lol It's fun to watch puppies play.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you!!! 

And yes, I have that problem with this site as well.  
I've had to take to restraining myself whenever i go into a pet store, to keep myself from bringing home another fish. lol. Remedio and Bowie are both worth it, but completely handful enough for me at the moment.

And thank you again. 



sunrise2397 said:


> so ive read this whole thing, and all i have to say is that Remedio is so pretty! going on this site always makes me want more bettas, ahhh.... well i wish you the best of luck with Remedio and Bowie


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

It really is! And I loved that they had Meep, the tweeting bird this year. lol. As much as I love my fish, it really makes me miss having a dog in my home. -sigh- 



dramaqueen said:


> I watched the puppy bowl, too! lol It's fun to watch puppies play.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would love to have a dog. A few years down the road when I'm living with my brother we;ll probably get a dog.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

A few years down the road is what I'm looking at as well, in terms of getting a dog. I'd like to adopt two dobermans, when I have my own house with a decent size yard, but that will take some time. I'll be living in an apartment for the next few years, and it's just not right to bring that large of a dog into That small of a space. 



dramaqueen said:


> I would love to have a dog. A few years down the road when I'm living with my brother we;ll probably get a dog.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely!

did he go number 2 yet?

he's very pretty and in the picture you can see where his fins have healed.

very good job!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm wanting a Belgian Malinois or maybe a German Shepherd. My brother wants a black Lab.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

when im older i want specifically, 2 min pins, a a great dane and a pitbull.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> Lovely!
> 
> did he go number 2 yet?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mistersmom! He sure did go number 2, lol. He has no constipation problems so far, which I'm so happy about, taking into consideration the swim bladder issues he had when I found him.



MistersMom said:


> when im older i want specifically, 2 min pins, a a great dane and a pitbull.


All wonderful dogs! I'm kind of biased towards Dobermans, but I would love to have a Pit bull or Dalmatian as well.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

OOooohh!! I just looked up Belgian Malinois, and they are BEAUTIFUL, and seem like they have a nice temperament as well. I lived with a black lab; they're so cute but a little too hyper for me. lol. and I've encountered many a sweet German Shepard as well. 

Goodness, this is making me miss having a dog in my life so much. There's nothing like having that unconditional love. It'll be three years since my Doberman/ Rot mix passed away, this July, and that empty space still aches at times when I'm thinking about dogs like this. 



dramaqueen said:


> I'm wanting a Belgian Malinois or maybe a German Shepherd. My brother wants a black Lab.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The daughter of a neighbor of mine has several Malinois. She's a police officer and has a retired police dog. The first one she had wasn't very friendly but the one she has now is friendly once she knows you're not a threat.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

mardi said:


> Thanks, Mistersmom! He sure did go number 2, lol. He has no constipation problems so far, which I'm so happy about, taking into consideration the swim bladder issues he had when I found him.
> 
> 
> 
> All wonderful dogs! I'm kind of biased towards Dobermans, but I would love to have a Pit bull or Dalmatian as well.


 
yw, and i lov min pins idk y...mine died last feb. it was terrible. :/


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

YIKES!! I just looked at this journal and realized I never replied to this, I'm sorry!!

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your min pin. It's such a shame that both fish and dogs have such shorter lifespans than us. I know how loosing a beloved pup can be. I still haven't completely recovered from the loss of my family dog, back in 2009; though her passing was unnecessarily traumatic for me due to my not being aware that she was going to be put down. bleh



MistersMom said:


> yw, and i lov min pins idk y...mine died last feb. it was terrible. :/


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

That's terrible.... we vow we'd never put our dogs down, we'd just spend the last few hours with them....


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry for being a bit of a downer. I was just mostly upset about the fact that I didn't get the chance to say "goodbye" to her; but, she wasn't mine, so i really didn't have much say in the matter.

In other news, it's been terribly long since I've given an update on Remedio, I'll have to rectify that sometime this evening. 



MistersMom said:


> That's terrible.... we vow we'd never put our dogs down, we'd just spend the last few hours with them....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm looking forward to hearing more about Remedio.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*The move...*

So, it's been quite some time since my last post. 

I, unfortunately, have nothing terribly exciting to post. I've spent most of the time since my last post preparing to, and actually moving. Remedio, the sensitive boy he is, didn't take to the move very well. He's lost some of his new fin growth and is showing signs of becoming sick. 

He's been in his new home for a week tonight. I made sure to acclimate him properly and put everything in his tank exactly where it was prior to the move. For now, I'm keeping a hawk eye on him. Though, I do think he would have shown more symptoms by now, if he were actually sick. For now, I'm just attributing everything to having been moved around and having different surroundings. He actually hadn't been taken out of his three gallon before last week, so that probably has something to do with it. 

Like I said, keeping a hawk eye on him. 

Bowie took to the move well. Though he's been moved around and has had his water changed so much, with being sick. He had been healthy for a good two weeks before the move, and I would be banging my head against the wall if the move had made him sick again. He's even built his first bubble nest, since the move, yesterday. I'm also seriously contemplating getting a pretty female for Bowie to look at every once and awhile. He always builds these beautifully impressive bubble nests; and I just think building a nest without a female being around is the human equivalent to a man getting all spiffed up for a night out, and not encountering a girl the whole evening out, lol. :jk: 

And that's all there is to report in the world of Bowie, Remedio and ME!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, poor Remedio! Hopefully he'll settle down in a few days.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

:thankyou:

I hope he settles in soon as well. I feel so bad about everything. -sigh- 



dramaqueen said:


> Aww, poor Remedio! Hopefully he'll settle down in a few days.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

*Progress: Part Deux*

Remedio finally proved that his innards are working properly, by producing the LARGEST log of Betta poop I've ever seen this evening. And to top it off; the poop,_ though abnormally massive in size_, looked perfectly normal. 

We both did a little happy dance this evening.

His behavior has been a little subdued since the move; but I'm hoping that will change, since I can imagine he's a bit more comfortable now. He's already even showing signs of fin regrowth in the areas he lost during the move.

Remedio- The invincible (aka: Piranha). 

I was going to post a current picture of him; but I'm slightly embarrassed by the state of his fins, and think I'll wait a couple of days before I do a photo shoot. After all, what kind of story would this be if I didn't show him through all his stages of life. 

For now, I think I'll catch up on uploading pictures that I had on my phone since before the move. 

Photo 1: A picture of him pretending to be a leaf (he LOVES that plant).
Photo 2: The most epic bubble nest Remedio has built yet. 
Photo 3: Checking me out. He's one of the most curious fish I've ever had. There isn't a time I walk by his tank, that he doesn't come up to look at me. 

And I do believe I'm all caught up now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol! I'm glad he's pooling normally.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL! Me too! I always get concerned whenever something seems off with one of my boys. And thanks for not calling me out on reposting the bubble nest picture. -blushes-

QUOTE=dramaqueen;1008123]Lol! I'm glad he's pooling normally.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I meant pooing. Lol


----------

